# Points are Yours promotion



## amamba (Jun 8, 2012)

So I spoke too soon- I didn't get the summer stretch promo, but I got something else called "points are yours."

It was just an email telling me I had a special gift from AGR, and when I clicked on it, I got 750 bonus points. That was it. But that is maybe better for some folks than an extra S bonus or S+ bonus if you aren't doing a ton of traveling this summer.

Edit: And the points are ALREADY in my account when I log in at AGR. That is kind of nice! Now I only need 2000 more to book my reward trip to DFB for November.


----------



## KayBee (Jun 11, 2012)

I got this promotion as well, however I only received 500 bonus points  .

Oh well! I guess I am not as special


----------



## R30A (Jun 11, 2012)

I got 1500! However, considering the absurd amount of travel I have done this year (over 10K miles in 2012 so far), I think Amtrak can justify sending me a little extra.


----------



## Afsheen (Jun 12, 2012)

R30A said:


> I got 1500! However, considering the absurd amount of travel I have done this year (over 10K miles in 2012 so far), I think Amtrak can justify sending me a little extra.


I got the 1500 point bonus, as well, which was nice until I logged on and heard about the Summer Stretch promo.




(I'm S+ and have logged just under 15K TQP so far this year, but I didn't get the promo invite, so I'm not sure what their criteria is for selection.)


----------



## amamba (Jun 12, 2012)

Afsheen I think you would do better than 1500 points under summer stretch because you would then get a 50% bonus on your PHL - NYP monthly for June, July & August. That is at least 1800 points, right?


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess how the targeted summer promos were distributed. It's based on your current status and year-to-date TQPs as of midyear.

Current Non-elite:

0-2500 year-to-date TQP = 100 bonus TQPs per ride

2500 or more = nothing

Current Select:

0-5000 = extra 25% bonus per ride

5000-7500 = 500 bonus points

7500-10000 = 750 bonus points

Current Select Plus:

0-10000 = extra 50% bonus per ride

10000-15000 = 1000 bonus points

15000 and up = 1500 bonus points

Okay, now prove me wrong!


----------



## amamba (Jun 13, 2012)

Gatelouse, that is not quite how the promo worked for me. I am currently S and have 6500 TQPs but got 750 bonus points. So maybe change the Select to 5000-10000 TQP get 750 bonus points.

My H is S+ but currently has less than 10000 TQPs and received the summer stretch 50% bonus per ride, so your guess seems accurate for him on the S+ level.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 13, 2012)

Must be targeted to those who are S and S+ I'm nether and have not gotten the bonus.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 13, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess how the targeted summer promos were distributed. It's based on your current status and year-to-date TQPs as of midyear.
> 
> Current Select Plus:
> 
> ...


You are correct as far as I am concerned. I received the extra 50% per ride and I am Select Plus with less than 10,000 points.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 13, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess how the targeted summer promos were distributed. It's based on your current status and year-to-date TQPs as of midyear.
> 
> Current Select Plus:
> 
> ...


Me


----------



## jebr (Jun 16, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess how the targeted summer promos were distributed. It's based on your current status and year-to-date TQPs as of midyear.
> 
> Current Non-elite:
> 
> 0-2500 year-to-date TQP = 100 bonus TQPs per ride


Correct for me.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 16, 2012)

jebr said:


> gatelouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go out on a limb and guess how the targeted summer promos were distributed. It's based on your current status and year-to-date TQPs as of midyear.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## R30A (Jun 17, 2012)

I am Select plus, have 13K Tierpoints and got 1500 bonus, so I don't quite fall into the range. However, I also got credited for many of my 2011 points during the 2012 benefit year, so I might have some of them counting towards me. (I actually made Select for 2011 after I made Select for 2012!)


----------

